# كيف يمكننا الحصول على الكهرباء من الهواء نرجوا المشاركه



## عضو1 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخوه الأفاضل كيف يمكننا الأستفاده من الهواء للحصول على كهرباء أرجو الفاعل والمشاركه في هذا الموضوع الهام ..:81:


----------



## مراد بو معراف (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى مادا تقصد بالهواء الرياح او الهواء الدى نستنشقه


----------



## عضو1 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد على الموضوع*

الهواء المقصود به هو الهواء الموجود في الجو وليس الرياح


----------



## فارس الموتور (28 سبتمبر 2008)

"اخى مادا تقصد بالهواء الرياح او الهواء الدى نستنشقه"
"الهواء المقصود به هو الهواء الموجود في الجو وليس الرياح"
وبعدين معاكم..................


----------



## منصور علي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

حسب دراستي لبعض براعات اختراع "نيكولاس تيسلا""Nicolas Tesla" استطاع ان يشغل سيارة ووصلت الى سرعة 90 مايل في الساعة وكان ذلك عن طريق صندوق صغير كان يستمد الكهرباء من الأثير (حسب ماقال تيسلا), هذه السيارة تم تجربتها لمدة اسبوعين بدون شحن حتى أخذ تيسلا الصندوق معة.......
الموقع وبة صورة السيارة:
http://www.evworld.com/article.cfm?storyid=1062


----------



## منصور علي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ايضاُ هناك الرايو الذي يعمل بدون كهرباء....... من اين استمد الكهرباء؟؟


----------



## عضو1 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد على الموضوع*

نشكر الجميع على هذه الردود وأخص بالشكر أخي الكريم منصور وأتمنى المزيد من التفاعل والمشاركه مع هذا الموضوع الهام ويفضل أن يدعم بتجارب واختراعات وأبحاث وصور أن وجد ..:55:


----------



## jassim78 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## hero_o_2006 (11 فبراير 2009)

هناك موجات كهرومغناطيسية في الهواء الجوي والذي عن طريقة يمكن أن نحصل على كهرباء ولكن ............ كيف ؟؟

أرجو الإفادة .............


----------



## دروس في الكهرباء (12 فبراير 2009)

نحن مهتمون بموضوع انتاج الكهرباء من بدائل الطاقة ونرغب تزويدنا بمعلومات توليد الكهرباء من البراكين
وشكرا"


----------



## محمد خضير عباس (15 فبراير 2009)

اذا تريد معلومات عن استخدام الهواء مصدر للطاقة وليس الرياح موجود لديه مخطط يستخدم موضوع به كبريسر هواء مع خزان مياه طريقة سهلة وعملية اكثر 
في تولدي الطاقة 

محمد خضير عباس 
009647810917018


----------



## مهند المهداوي (15 فبراير 2009)

منصور علي قال:


> ايضاُ هناك الرايو الذي يعمل بدون كهرباء....... من اين استمد الكهرباء؟؟


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز منصور بالنسبة للراديو الذي يعمل بدون كهرباء فانه يستخدم دايود لاخذ نصف الاشارة التي يستلمها لكي يحولها الى طاقة والنصف الاخر يكبره لكي نسمعه .
مع تحياتي


----------



## hero_o_2006 (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا مهند على الإفادة


----------



## abo raed (28 فبراير 2009)

محمد خضير عباس قال:


> اذا تريد معلومات عن استخدام الهواء مصدر للطاقة وليس الرياح موجود لديه مخطط يستخدم موضوع به كبريسر هواء مع خزان مياه طريقة سهلة وعملية اكثر
> في تولدي الطاقة
> 
> محمد خضير عباس
> 009647810917018


 
نريد مزيد من المعلومات ,,


----------



## انس زهير الشمايله (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ما فهمنا اشي 
شكراًُ


----------



## ابو فهد الفلوجي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

يا ريت الي عندو فكرة انتاج الكهرباء بواسطةالرياح وبارك الله بكم جميعا


----------

